

Promises are the same as simple function composition - dustingetz
http://www.dustingetz.com/2013/09/11/promises-are-the-same-as-function-composition.html

======
hcase
Saying that a concrete type like Int is the identity monad is incorrect.
Monads must have kind * -> *.

